
George Lucas wants to build affordable housing on his land - juanplusjuan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/04/17/george-lucas-wants-to-build-affordable-housing-on-his-land-because-weve-got-enough-millionaires/
======
aurizon
Build it, and rent it affordably with a foundation to own it. Rent only to
people with verified jobs or people with nothing to do all day will make a
slumIf you make it affordable and sell it, it will increase to market rents

------
randycupertino
So to make 80% of the income qualifications you can make 72k a year and still
qualify. Not bad.

Glad Lucas is sticking it to those Marin county NIMBYs.

